# John Deere net wrap problems.....



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Was baling today and ran out of net, just got some fresh wrap from JD the other day, installed it....excuse me I grunted and cussed it until I finally got it in the box....it ain't gonna work....took it out and had to modify it....it's a full 1/2" longer than it should be (the tube)....had to take a portaband to it...next roll same way....can't remember the exact numbers but its suppose to be 61.9" and it's 62 5/16

Anyone else having this problem, looks like it may be a supplier issue, my dealer is checking stock to see what the measurements are for the rest they have in....


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I've got a couple that the end was boogered up before. They required a little massaging to go in, but never too long. That was on the 51" cover edge. Are you measuring the cardboard roll itself?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ANewman said:


> I've got a couple that the end was boogered up before. They required a little massaging to go in, but never too long. That was on the 51" cover edge. Are you measuring the cardboard roll itself?


Yes, cardboard itself, never had this problem....took two men to force it back out....course it took two to force it in so that stands to reason....next one measured same thing. Called the dealer and they gave me specs, it's a full 1/2" too long.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like the manufacturer messed up. Was this Deere net? If so, I bet you are not the only one with calling their dealer.

What did you end up doing? When I am changing a roll of net that means I am busting it to get hay wrapped. Were you able to bale and just use string?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Looks like the manufacturer messed up. Was this Deere net? If so, I bet you are not the only one with calling their dealer.
> 
> What did you end up doing? When I am changing a roll of net that means I am busting it to get hay wrapped. Were you able to bale and just use string?


Yea the dealer said Deere seemed to be aware of it, perhaps its just limited to a few bad pallets. That baler don't even know what string is....never ever had a ball in it...only deere coveredge since new....that was about 8 years and 20+k bales ago....I wound up gettin a hacksaw out to the field and carefully cut the tube down, a real pita to not get the net as well, do the next one at the shop with a portaband.....I agree sounds like a Israeli manufacture screwed up (may have a infiltrator)


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

We bought 2 pallets back during the winter one for the 567, one for the 468 the 5 foot rolls is a tighter fit than the other stuff we had last year. But fits. I know that Deere changed manufactures on who makes the wrap


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Colby said:


> We bought 2 pallets back during the winter one for the 567, one for the 468 the 5 foot rolls is a tighter fit than the other stuff we had last year. But fits. I know that Deere changed manufactures on who makes the wrap


They did not change manufactures.But they did make the rolls lighter.Tama Plastics makes JD netwrap.

They claimed it was stronger but it seems you found out different.


----------

